# what am i missing



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

What am i missing from my essential lure box.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Some halcos


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you had much luck with the waxwing ? They look pretty good but I dont seem to see/hear of many people that actually use them.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

My favourite lure, caught so many herring (tommy ruff) on it.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Haven't tried it yet, but will try it out soon.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey ajbigfish

Have you tried the slugs? They are supposed to be very good for large predatory fish. I got the 12" bright pink one which is supposed to be really good for Kings. I tried in Botany bay but unfortunately I lost it after a few casts. The guy who I bought it off rigged it for me and the knot came off lol

Cheers

Alan


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Soft plastics


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

That was covered in another thread - he bought some z-mans I think


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> That was covered in another thread - he bought some z-mans I think


Cool


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> How do you look after Z mans though.....





Gandalf (possibly) said:


> Keep them separate, keep them safe


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > How do you look after Z mans though.....
> ...


Thought I was looking in a mirror there for a moment


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


Ok?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

ajbigfish said:


> What am i missing from my essential lure box.


Flys, you fool!
/


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Squidley said:


> ajbigfish said:
> 
> 
> > What am i missing from my essential lure box.
> ...


What am I doing there????? (Apart from munching on a bream!  )


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > ajbigfish said:
> ...


Hiding from a Balrog


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Balrog's coming and Frodo and team only brought hardbodies


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

So reading through previous posts a "Gandalf possibly wrote" quote suddenly became "RhubarbThe Yeti" wrote in a following quote!   
Thanks Anselmo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> So reading through previous posts a "Gandalf possibly wrote" quote suddenly became "RhubarbThe Yeti" wrote in a following quote!
> Thanks Anselmo


Thanks Squidley you mean


----------

